
Optimizely (YC W10) lays off 10% - asp2insp
https://blog.optimizely.com/2016/03/10/controlling-our-own-destiny/
======
dsiroker
This was a hard day for us at Optimizely but it was even harder for the
individuals directly impacted. I want to reiterate that I chose to share this
publicly because I care deeply about the individuals affected and believe the
world should know that this decision was driven by factors outside their
control and shouldn’t be viewed as a reflection of their performance.

------
autopov
Was this created using a new-age corporate bs buzzword generator? "Optinaut"?
COOD (Control Our Own Destiny)? Oooh, better trademark that genius mantra!

How about sharing with the world how you've personally written letters of
recommendation for each one or how much severance you're paying these 40
employees who were sooo vital to your, ahem, journey? Because if I was one of
the laid off, this public "I'm not a bad guy—honest—it's not their fault"
means nothing and helps no one.

[http://sebpearce.com/bullshit](http://sebpearce.com/bullshit)

------
jpeg_hero
I question the need to use the word "journey" 10 times in this post.

